# Length Of Stay Before Leaving Country



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have read now that the 1 year stay for a tourist visa has been increased to 2 years now. But, I read the other day that it was increase to 3 years before having to leave and then come back. Does anybody know for sure if it is 2 or 3 years now?

thanks

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have read now that the 1 year stay for a tourist visa has been increased to 2 years now. But, I read the other day that it was increase to 3 years before having to leave and then come back. Does anybody know for sure if it is 2 or 3 years now?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


3 years


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Gary,

That is great they increased it to 3 years now. I am coming back at the end of November. 

Thanks for the info

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> That is great they increased it to 3 years now. I am coming back at the end of November.
> 
> ...


Hi art, yes it's been 3 years for a year or two.


----------

